
A Harsh CSS Environment for Testing Widgets - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2009/06/a-harsh-css-environment-for-testing-widgets.html
======
jcsalterego
Neat idea -- and here I thought it was just going to redirect to
<http://www.microsoft.com/windows/internet-explorer/> D:

------
jack7890
Incredibly useful. We just released a widget, and will definitely be using
this to make sure its bullet-proof.

~~~
bjclark
We just launched a widget too and were surprised by how hard it was to stop
the cascade. This is pretty useful.

------
fortunado
This is probably the fifth "Why didn't I think of that?" thing I've seen on HN
today. Really cool stuff... bookmarking it in case I need it one day.

~~~
r7000
The exact thought I had. Having just released a widget this weekend I had
thought about how to give it a thorough test. I'll just try it out on some
different blog platforms was my sad idea. Then, this today. Thank you very
much Gabriel!

------
Tichy
Is the "!important" thing part of a coming arms race? Must admit I have not
encountered it before. Can they be combined (!important !important or
!veryimportant,...), and in a couple of months all style sheets have to be
!supermegamegaimportant?

~~~
Hexstream
This is one of those times I pat myself on the back for reading the
specifications directly ;P

<http://www.w3.org/TR/CSS21/cascade.html#important-rules>

~~~
Tichy
This feature sucks. So once stylehseet authors start using !important
everywhere, users will have to use !important everywhere, too. Then in the
next incarnation they will introduce a !moreImportant property to overide the
!important setting of the user stylesheet.

